# two dogs = two potties?



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Stella comes home in just one week! We're totally prepared, even bought her name tag already, but there is one thing that Tim and I can't seem to figure out. Do we need to get another potty because we now have two dogs?

I know that when Roscoe was a little puppy, he would go on Maddie's wee pads no problem, but once he had gone on one, Maddie refused to use the same pad! I'm wondering if this is common, and if so maybe we should purchase a litter pan especially for Stella?

Note: they will be sharing the same ex-pen while we are not home...if I put another potty in there, they won't have much room to romp and play!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm giving them seperate ones. MiG's is the smaller Purmi potty, Pixie has the Ugodog. Now right now his is in the expen, but when he's reliable, I think I'll still let them have their own and see what happens.
If I had them together in the pen though, I would think one would be good and Stella will want to do what Roscoe does.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I had one potty pad for two dogs in the expen. 

Gordo would use it only at first. Mimi seems to have changed her mind about going in the great outdoors now, because She now uses the potty pad only when we are home and Gordo does whichever is closer. I am slowly getting rid of potty pad and train both to go outside.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It may or may not work with just one. It's an individual dog's preference. Even when training a litter of puppies, when we have say 5 puppies in a large playpen, we have 3 or 4 litterboxes. Not so much that one doesn't want to use one after another, but if 1 or more is occupied, some prefer to have their own.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Tom King said:


> It may or may not work with just one. It's an individual dog's preference.


I agree with this. Will you be at home all day the first two days of her arrival? If so, it will be easy to figure how will it work for your two 

Oh I am so excited till you get her. I hope you will shower this forum with her pictures. I am one of the ones who wanna see tones of pictures of her 

Kat


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Yup! I'm going to be home all day, every day, for the first month we have her  So I'm sure I will figure out the potty thing pretty quickly.

As for photos, don't worry. I am a total photo junkie and will take a ridiculous number of Stella and Roscoe!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Never had to deal with the potty pads inside. Just.....going outside....a lot.... between Dexter going out and teaching Jack what to do....I am hoping to get this potty training learned within the next month. 

The head has not connected to the potty parts yet....almost though....

With two...you have to keep track of the number of stools.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, I think I am going to try to convince them to use the same potty pan, but I am going to buy a second one just in case they are stubborn 

I think since they're both puppies and not too set in their ways, hopefully they will share!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

When I get mine, I'll let you know


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

WHAAAAAAAAAT KIM?? Are you going to be a mommy again?! Or is this just a lusting-after-another-puppy comment?


----------

